
Sorcery or science – the world of cherry picked data and sloppy statistics - idid
https://medium.com/@anotheronebitesthedust/sorcery-or-science-the-world-of-cherry-picked-data-and-sloppy-statistics-ce864cb2dde6#.lw5koyipj
======
idid
I'm really wondering if the academic environment, from a supposedly free-
thinking and failure embracing context has started to share more similarities
with a high-competition silicon valley startup scene (excuse the labelling)
rather than its own established principles.

Applying for grants is a similar process as raising capital, only with
different currencies involved in the evaluation: impact, experimental results,
etc. The resulting pressure seems to encourage bad science, as described in
the posted link - and the many others shared here on HN.

